# Htc desire Wasserschaden?



## Sushimann (6. Juni 2011)

Hi also ich habe am letzten Samstag einen "feucht-unfröhlichen" Abend mit meinen Kumpels verbracht. Dabei lag mein Handy auf dem Tisch und das Led Licht war an (zwecks beleuchtung beim Kartenspiel). Dabei verschüttete ein Kumpel sein Bier, welches sich komplett über mein Handy ergoss. Das Led Licht ging sofort aus. Also nahm ich mein Handy und schaltete es sofort aus und entfernte den Akku, damit es keinen Kurzschluss bekommt. Also dann hab dann bis zum nächsten Tag gewartet. 

So, beim einschalten viel mir sofort auf, dass etwas nicht stimmte. Das Handy war in den Automodus gestellt. Also gegoogled und Automodus beendet. Nun dann viel mir auf zunächst einmal hat die Sprachquali, die Lautsprecher und die telefonlautsprecher stark an Qualität eingebüsst. Dann geht es aber weiter. Den Auto modus konnte ich zwar beenden, jedoch wird bei jedem Telefonat(egal ob ich anrufe oder angerufen werde) der Lautsprecher aktiviert. Dies endet meist in entweder lautem Piepen und Rauschen oder in Unverständlichen gestammel. Ich kann den Lautsprecher modus zwar beenden aber eben bei jedem neuen anruf ist er erstmal aktiv.

Das war der erste Hauptschaden. Nun zum zweiten Hauptschaden:

Die Lautstärke Taste lässt sich zwar noch korrekt bedienen(also Lautstärkepegel auf dem display wird auch angepasst) jedoch wird das Gerät nicht lauter und nciht leiser. Die Lautstärke bleibt unverändert. Dazu gesellen sich dann noch häufig Bildausgabe Fehler und ich kann den Go launcher nicht mehr richtig benutzen.

Ich habe mal im Netz nachgelesen und andere User haben ähnliche Fehler nach einem Usb Kurzschluss. Dies würde meinen Gedanken verstärken, da das Handy in meine Richtung zeigte, also mit dem Usb anschluss in seine Richtung.

Doch jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Hat jemand einen Plan zum lösen der Probleme?
Wie sieht es aus ist dies ein schwerwiegender Mangel?
Sollen wir das seiner Haftpflicht melden?
Bekomme ich den Schaden vollständig ersetzt?(also funktionstüchtiges Desire oder Geld für neues desire)
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät und hätte es auch gerne wieder.


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2011)

Einfach sagen : Er hats bier umgekippt. Haftpflicht bezahlt und fertig, so hat es bei mir schon geklappt, nur war es kein Bier sondern der Freund, der das Handy in den Pool fallen lassen hat


----------



## Sushimann (7. Juni 2011)

Und was passiert dann mit dem Handy? Holn die des dann ab oder schmeiß ich des dann einfach in elektroschrott?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2011)

Es ist durchaus möglich das die es sich ansehen wollen. Die werden es dir schon sagen ob du es abgeben mußt ( Gutachter ).


----------



## Sushimann (7. Juni 2011)

Mhh super...also habs mal angemacht, nachdem ich es über Nacht in meiner jeans gelassen habe. Und Zack beim ersten mal alle oben gennannten fehler sind weg. Sogar das mit den Anrufen und Lautsprecher. Die Lautsprecher quali is zwar immer noch nich so wie vorher aber ok. Bei Telefongesprächen den Lautsprecher konnte ich noch nicht testen da ich gerad in meinem Praktikum sitze. Das einzige was nicht ging war nach dem ersten hochfahren hat er mir die Kopfhörer nicht mehr erkannt. NAch erneuten neustart gingen diese aber auch wieder einwandfrei. So jetzt steh ich da. Bis auf die schlechtere Soundquali kann ich momentan keinen Fehler mehr finden. Allerdings denke ich mir wenn das Handy jetzt durch diesen Schaden später kaputt geht werde ich es wohl kaum ersetzt bekommen. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die Soundquali kann ich wohl schwer nachweisen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2011)

Macht den Schaden geltenend, alles weitere wird sich dann zeigen. Bier ist ja eine gemeine klebrige Flüßigkeit


----------



## Sushimann (7. Juni 2011)

jo und wie sieht das dann aus? melden die sich bei mir oder wäre es ratsam schonmal kassenzettel usw rauszusuchen?


----------



## Sushimann (9. Juni 2011)

Ok also jetzt is das Handy soweit das sich die Fehler nach jedem Neustarten ändern. Manchmal hängts, manchmal gehts aus, Manchmal Bildfehler, manchmal kein Ton. Hat jemand ein Plan was da kaputt sein könnte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2011)

Gute Frage, hatt eauch mal ein Hamdy bekommen was eine 60°C Wäsche mitmachen durfte. Dort gab es auch alle Nase lang diverse Fehler. Da dürfte sicherlich noch Feuchtigkeit drin sein die durch öfteres einschalten wohl Kurzschlüße verursacht. Dein Kumpel soll den Schaden melden und gut, und du kannst die Quittung suchen gehen.


----------



## Sushimann (21. Juni 2011)

das ist ja cool. Die Versicherung hat mir jetzt nach einer Woche geschrieben, ob ich denn schon einen Technicker aufgesucht habe. Ich mein is ja klar das ich in einem Versicherungsfall mein HAndy auf meine Kosten reparieren lasse. Ironie aus.


----------



## Hübie (21. Juni 2011)

Du kannst es bei Convar reparieren und von der Versicherung bezahlen lassen. Wäre eine Alternative zum Tausch gegen ein Neugerät.

Das Video auf der Seite ist sehr informativ. btw: Wenn dir was auffällt schreibt man es mit f in der Vergangenheitsform. Viel bedeutet mehr/große Menge  Klugschiß des Tages


----------



## Sushimann (21. Juni 2011)

Mhh ehrlich gesagt will ich das Handy aber nicht auf meine Kosten reparieren lassen. Denn wenn die Versicherung doch nicht zahlt sind in meinem Fall denk ich 100 euro sicher futsch.


----------



## Hübie (21. Juni 2011)

Du musst nicht in Vorleistung gehen. Kläre das mit denen oder lebe mit einem kaputten smartphone


----------

